# First Conzuleman, now this...



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

I came across this in SFGate today:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/04/26/BAT91D1PBP.DTL

This is just a few miles from where I live and my secondary big ride. I mean really you have to do this now, WTF!!!:mad2: Well I'd been pondering continuing on Crystal Springs until it turns into Polhemus, then connecting into Canada via the upper Ralston bike path. Guess I'll have to do more then ponder now. What are they going to close next?:skep:


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Apparently, it won't close until August, but it's going to mess up getting around that part of the world on bike, not that a little extra climbing is all that bad  It's going to be closed for 3 years!


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Paralizer,

It's temporary and needed. Sorry, but consider it a opportunity to get some great miles in!


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, I guess this messes with my ride I like to do from SF to Woodside and back. I'll have to investigate your go-around Paralizer. Or maybe take BART and finally ride up Mt. Diablo.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

centurionomega said:


> Yeah, I guess this messes with my ride I like to do from SF to Woodside and back. I'll have to investigate your go-around Paralizer. Or maybe take BART and finally ride up Mt. Diablo.


The best option, and only practical option, is to turn east on Crystal Springs Rd where it intersects Lower Skyline at the Camp Sawyer Trail enterance. At the bottom turn right, heading basically South, on Polhemus. Continue on Polhemus up over Hwy 92, it's now Ralston, and pick up the Ralston Ave bike path which takes you to Canada Rd. Then just continue on as normal.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

There's been some information on the Western Wheelers mailing list about this and I hope they won't mind me repeating here what was posted, as they are well plugged into this.

The option of opening I-280 shoulder to bicycles is an interesting one for commuters, but for we recreational/fitness riders, the climb to Ralston isn't that inconvenient.

From: Judith DeFrankco
I attended a meeting today on the plans for upgrading the Hetch Hetchy system, including the lower Crystal Springs dam. This has been discussed in recent emails, but here's the current information.

The project will necessitate the closure of Skyline from Bunker Hill Road to Crystal Springs Road for a period of about three years. The start date has not yet been decided but will be in July or early August. They are still awaiting sign-off on some environmental reviews. The first part of the project will be the removal of the bridge over the spillway, just south of the entrance to Sawyer camp Trail.

The alternate route will be across the Ralston bicycle bridge, down Polhemus and up Crystal Springs Road. Allowing bicycles on 280 would not be feasible because the expansion joints on the bridge would make bicycling dangerous. I spoke to a couple of people responsible for the detour about the need for a light for bicyclists at the exit to the bike path. Currently, making a left turn is somewhat dangerous. This had been suggested earlier this week and will be considered.

The new bridge will have a recreational path next to it that will continue to the Ralston bike path. Since Skyline is quite narrow between Rte 92 and Bunker Hill, this should be a welcome addition, especially if it doesn't have a lot of pedestrians.

From: John Langbein
For those who are interested in the upcoming detour (which will last for
3 years), the SVBC wrote a letter addressing the impact of
the proposed detour on cyclists. It was addressed to the SF PUC
(which is responsible for upgrading the dam). Unfortunately, the
the SVBC comments were too late for San Mateo County's Draft Envir. Impact
Report. (The County is responsible for the bridge portion of the construction).

A copy of that letter can be found at:

http://bikesiliconvalley.org/advocacy/letters

and look for "Crystal
Springs Dam improvement DEIR"

Information in advance of these DEIRs was not well distributed. I only found
out about the SF PUC's DEIR because one WW happened to notice
the announcement posted at the entrance of the San Andreas Trail; located
several miles north of crystal spring dam. In my recent journeys to the crystal
springs area, I did not see any notices posted -- and I was looking, too.


----------

